# Homosexuality and christianity-



## CannonFodder (Oct 17, 2010)

I know I've linked this before(not sure if I've put it in lynx though), but
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Christian_denominational_positions_on_homosexuality
If you are gay/bi/pans and christian, I'd suggest switching to one of the accepting denominations atleast 3 months before you come out.
P.S. skip down 3/4 of the page to the chart titled, "summary of denominational positions in North America"


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 17, 2010)

Good idea...except if your family isn't going to switch with you.

Then you're labelled a fag and a heathen.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 17, 2010)

If you apply logic to decide on your own stances on the issues, then look for a religion that's the "best fit" for those stances, how is the religion not entirely superfluous?  You already applied your own sense of morality to decide how things should be, the religion contributes nothing because you sought it after the fact.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 17, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Good idea...except if your family isn't going to switch with you.
> 
> Then you're labelled a fag and a heathen.


 This thread is more for, because I find myself linking to this a lot in threads where someone asks generic questions.


----------



## Koronikov (Oct 17, 2010)

The Southern Baptist Convention, the largest of the Baptist denominations and the largest Protestant group in the U.S., considers same-gender sexual behavior to be sinful, stating clearly that its members "affirm God's plan for marriage and sexual intimacy â€“ one man, and one woman, for life

execellant timing for this :> grandparents are visiting, and they are baptist and they would love to hear about my BF, OHHHH the temptation


----------



## Kreevox (Oct 17, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> The Southern Baptist Convention, the largest of the Baptist denominations and the largest Protestant group in the U.S., considers same-gender sexual behavior to be sinful, stating clearly that its members "affirm God's plan for marriage and sexual intimacy â€“ one man, and one woman, for life
> 
> execellant timing for this :> grandparents are visiting, and they are baptist and they would love to hear about my BF, OHHHH the temptation


 
yikes, if they find out, you might end up looking like your avatar, either physically, emotionally, psychologically, or any combination of the three.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 17, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> The Southern Baptist Convention, the largest of the Baptist denominations and the largest Protestant group in the U.S., considers same-gender sexual behavior to be sinful, stating clearly that its members "affirm God's plan for marriage and sexual intimacy â€“ one man, and one woman, for life
> 
> execellant timing for this :> grandparents are visiting, and they are baptist and they would love to hear about my BF, OHHHH the temptation


 Do it!
No seriously do it.


----------



## Koronikov (Oct 17, 2010)

Kreevox said:


> yikes, if they find out, you might end up looking like your avatar, either physically, emotionally, psychologically, or any combination of the three.


 
They wish i wouldn't hesitate to put both of them down, they have earned my spite in more ways than one




CannonFodder said:


> Do it!
> No seriously do it.


 
REALLY considering it only thing is I'd have ot out myself to my parents and know dad wont care but Mom will flip the fuck out


----------



## Kreevox (Oct 17, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> They wish i wouldn't hesitate to put both of them down, they have earned my spite in more ways than one


 

Put'em in a fucking old folks' home.


----------



## Koronikov (Oct 17, 2010)

Kreevox said:


> Put'em in a fucking old folks' home.


 
graves work better, and nonphysical means to, they are old, and unhealthy, therefore i could kill them with harsh words and a brief jog


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 17, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> graves work better, and nonphysical means to, they are old, and unhealthy, therefore i could kill them with harsh words and a brief jog


 
Just let them catch the two of you in bed. Easier than talking, more fun than jogging.


----------



## Koronikov (Oct 17, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Just let them catch the two of you in bed. Easier than talking, more fun than jogging.


 
would if i could but he is kinda in not in state, and my bed is not really good for sexy time being 7ft in the air rocks to much and is very noisy


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 17, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> would if i could but he is kinda in not in state, and my bed is not really good for sexy time being 7ft in the air rocks to much and is very noisy


 That'd be a funny way to come out, everybody hears your bed squeeking and you going "yes, yes" and screaming, crash, everyone comes in the room and find out it's a dude in your bed.


----------



## Koronikov (Oct 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That'd be a funny way to come out, everybody hears your bed squeeking and you going "yes, yes" and screaming, crash, everyone comes in the room and find out it's a dude in your bed.


 
yeah that would be pretty fucking hilarious


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> This thread is more for, because I find myself linking to this a lot in threads where someone asks generic questions.


 

Oh, I know    But I wasn't kidding with my post.  I've come across situations where being other then straight, AND THEN stating that you were choosing to go to another branch of christianity then the ones your family followed was devastating.

So yeah, in some cases coming out then switching branches of xtianity labeled that person as both a fag and a heathen.  :/


----------



## medjai (Oct 18, 2010)

Crazy alternative. Religion is stupid. Jump ship.

If you meet any resistance, DO A BARREL ROLL!!!


----------



## jeff (Oct 18, 2010)

well the lds just have a love-hate relationship with their genitals in general, you have to consider how many of those sects dont allow sex anyways ya doofus

"Mennonite churches vary in terms of acceptance of homosexuals. Some  Mennonite conferences are accepting of homosexuals while many are not."

okay i really didnt expect that


----------

